# Giving up you pet???



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have recently had to put my dog NOEL down due to sickness, her quality of life deteriorated. I have been tossing back and forth with my husband on adopting another dog. I live in the NY area and check craigslist, really just for $hits and giggles to see what rescue is posting dogs and to see what is out there (if anything is eye catching) although I think it is a bit too soon.
I have come across so many postings that the topic really is a bit disheartening to me. There are so many postings stating they have to give there pet up because of the state of the economy. I am sorry but would you give up your kid. I hope all you understand that if the pet is not adopted and you turn it into a shelter that animal that you "LOVE" so much is going to DIE!!!!!! What is wrong with you people?? Leaving the animal in your home while you work a second job to deal with the economic crisis is far better then bringing them to a shelter or removing them from a home they grew accustomed to. I had a sick dog that I nurtured with meds for over a year, I got a 3rd job to be able to do this. Meanwhile you people are giving up your loved ones, for moving, cannot afford, or you had a baby... OH my the trauma of a baby helps you decide to relinquish your pet. Pets are easily adaptable to whatever you throw at them. People get a grip on reality and understand staying in the house for the day until the parent of the pet gets home is far better then dying a lonely death because you couldn't handle it. Think twice before adopting, although I would love for every animal to have a safe comfortable home to rely on, DO NOT adopt and then bring it back or give it away, that is just unfair for the animal!!!!!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this post directed towards the members of this forum? I do not understand...


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

NO NO... sorry to confuse you, I just was baffled at how people can do things like this... Just figured I would let anyone trying to use craigslist for a pet, probably not a good idea!!! 

I had posted that post on craigslist, but noone can really explain why people do this crap!!!! LOL...


----------



## bernese (Feb 10, 2009)

I can understand your venting and I think posts like this should be floating around the web for would be adopters. People really need to think more before adopting an animal. Its a long term commitment. 

I had to give up a dog this week and am completely torn up about it. Answering ads for finding a home for my dog, I was astounded at the number of people that were so casual about it, "oh he looks so cute" and "oh why not" and after just a few questions they were like "oh, right, I would have to come home from work before going out? ah no that wouldn't work..." They had no idea what kind of commitment they were getting into. 

I can no longer be angry about people giving up an animal as I am now one of the guilty. But I also feel it is pointless to get angry. Lets be positive and FOR helping people understand before and after adopting and not be AGAINST people for doing the best they can.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree that it is irresponsible for people to adopt a dog without doing their research. People do need to realize that if you cannot afford a pet you should not have one. 

At the vet clinic I work at we deal a lot with the humane society adoptions as they come through us. Some of the people adopting dogs or cats have NO IDEA what it means to be an even halfway decent pet parent. We've had people be furious that they have to pay for more vaccines or this and that. It amazes me how little research people do. I thought it was common sense...but what's that?

Regardless of that I don't disagree with people trying to find homes for their pets if they cannot afford to take care of them. If, and I cannot imagine this EVER happening, for some reason something were to ever happen to Bridgette and I couldn't find some way to pay for her care and treatment I would want to find someone who could. If I couldn't afford basic care for my pets I'd rather them be in a loving home where someone could afford to take care of them. I think I'd probably do anything in my power to keep my pets, but if it were to come about...I'd do what was best for them.

I just wish that people could be more responsible about it though. I see too many people who don't understand that responsibilities of pet ownership. Craigslist is pretty bad too....I recently saw an add for a dog needing a home because it barked. Imagine that....a dog that barks...how indignant!


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it is horrible... People are going and adopting some of the dogs listed (the listing goes away for a little while) and I gather they bring them back, because the posting is there AGAIN!!!!! It is disheartening to me, I cannot imagine what these animals go through...


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

One thing we have to realize is that yes, pets a commitment, but life changes. If you have a pet and can no longer afford to feed yourself - let alone the dog - would it not be better off in a different home? So many people are losing their homes, so many people can't feed themselves. I think I would rather see my girl in a good, loving home rather than be starved or lack basic care she needs.

If you really love something you know when to let go.

Granted, I do think a lot of the reasons are silly. But life changes. Nothing ever stays the same for very long. And our lives - and our pets lives - have to change with it.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

Everyone's situation is different and everyone has their priorities. 
Having said that, I would NEVER EVER even consider giving up my dogs. They are my life. If I had to, I would switch to lower quality food. I would get a second job in order to keep them. However... there are not many jobs out there. Some people are finding it difficult to find even one job. Sometimes the only place that you can afford to live is a place where they will not allow dogs (although illegal where I live - it still happens).

I would hope that somehow we would be able to figure out a way to help these individuals keep their dogs in their home. 

You are right, most dogs are resilient.. some are not. One of my dogs would do very poorly if moved to another home. I know from when we go away for a week and have family look after her. 

Many families have had to move into local shelters (where they cannot accept dogs) where do their dogs go? It is sad but the truth. It's too bad we can't set up some temp foster program for these situations. A little match maker service so that when the family is back on their feet and are out of the shelter they can have their dog back. 

I know in my area they have this program set up for women that want to leave their partners b/c of abuse. All they need to do is tell their vet and their vet will enter their dog into the program. The vets in return do free vetting if needed and will always have the best interest of the dog. The only person that knows where the dog is, is the vet that way everyone is safe. 

It could be any of us. Does anyone know of programs like this existing? 
I certainly would foster a dog for a family that needed help.


----------

